# Amerikkkaan Kkkulture



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

What do you think of when I say Amerikkkaan kkkulture?


I think of jazz, money shots, and Krispy Kreme.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Stupid people.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

I see a world of people doing what other, supposedly "more important people" tell them to do, we all just want to look like how Tyra Banks, or Calvin Kline tells us to look. Our culture is made up of lazy fatasses who don't know a hard day's work if it hit them in the face, and they'll turn around and blame the fast food chain they frequent as to why they're so goddamn fat, never themselves. I see a culture where when kids do something stupid based on what they've seen on TV, movies, the internet, etc. it's NEEEEVER a parenting problem, but it's the creators of the show, whoever made the vid on youtube. Most of us, if not all of us are raised on the TV to think that one day we'll all be million dollar movie stars, modells, famous singers and be in rock bands, but most of us won't, and most of us are not.


----------



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What do you think of when I say Amerikkkaan kkkulture?
> 
> 
> I think of jazz, money shots, and Krispy Kreme.


 
Over all not to much saddly, i dont know a whole lot.


----------



## Azure (Oct 7, 2009)

Niggaz


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 7, 2009)

I think of evolution and how even new words get added into the dictionary


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Seth Macfarlane, who I shall kill one day.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 7, 2009)

Starbucks, fast food, ignorant people, good music.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Niggaz



Looks like Mr. Popo from DBZ, since when were you toast? thought you were a...a a citra


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

Basroil said:


> Starbucks, fast food, ignorant people, good music.



add khaki pants, and rednecks to that list.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

load...your retarded <.<;


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Basroil said:


> Starbucks, fast food, ignorant people, good music.



Good music comes from England, silly.

Iron Maiden, The Who, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, etc.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> load...your retarded <.<;



How so? wait a sec...*narrows eyes in scrutiny* I just noticed something, there are three K's in American replacing the C, and in culture as well...maybe that's *JUST ME *>_>


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

I think of nothing.

What the average American thinks about every day.






I slander American people a lot, but the average British person is no better; if not worse.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I think of nothing.
> 
> What the average American thinks about every day.
> 
> ...



Oh now I wouldn't say NOTHING. We just think of how to make things better and to make things work out for ourselves!!! 

......which in turns makes things worse!!!  8D


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 7, 2009)

United States?

Boston Terrier, Alaskan Husky, Lacy Blue, Catahoula, Am Bull, all wonderful dog breeds developed in the US.

A place where you can ride in a western saddle or english, a place where the president is black, a place where people eat to much then get the resulting fat vaccumed out instead of putting down that ice cream bar. 

God You gotta love this place.


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Oh now I wouldn't say *NOTHING*_ (Double negative ftw)_. We just think of how to make things better and to make things work out for ourselves!!!
> 
> ......which in turns makes things worse!!!  8D


Indeed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

I think of crazy ass fast racing cars and that white person with the white hood on...why is he burning cross in my front yard? *pulls out shotgun* >:C


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2009)

I think of fatty fat fats in McDonalds.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> Good music comes from England, silly.
> 
> Iron Maiden, The Who, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, etc.



I f****** love you.

We have sheep.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 7, 2009)

What do I think of?

I think of F22's, M1 Abrams, and Black Hawks.  o/


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 7, 2009)

From two perspectives..

1. When I think of symbols of American patriotism, I think anything between these two images sums up the gun-wielding, shock-n-awing freedom of this Great Nation. (aka, anything equivalent to militaristic imagery or God blessing Amurrica.)
http://i34.tinypic.com/2zptxxt.png
http://i35.tinypic.com/34hxmbl.jpg

2. It makes me think of McDonald's, Wal-Mart, and a bloated, corrupt, ineffective government. At least it's not as corrupt as Communist and Socialist countries, right? :V


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 7, 2009)

Guns, country music, and pro wrestling.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 7, 2009)

America has culture?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 7, 2009)

I think of Elvis and Sinatra :3
I also think of Poe, Emily Dickenson, and Harper Lee. (English major >.>) 

Then again, walmart, gossip mags, hicks and so on come to mind


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 7, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> America has culture?



Well, they do make yoghurt there


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> America has culture?



Beat me to it.  You British bastard.

American "culture" revolves around the "American dream", a capitalist pipe dream with a hefty dose of schadenfreude and no small amount of paranoia.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, if you type it out like that of coarse the kkk will come to mind.
But in general I think of a country run by corporations committing atrocities across 
the world while keeping its citizens too busy consuming to have any real empathy for world problems.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

America is a nice nabour but they need to return our lawnmower.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> Good music comes from England, silly.
> 
> Iron Maiden, The Who, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, etc.



Fair enough


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 7, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Well, if you type it out like that of coarse the kkk will come to mind.
> But in general I think of a country run by corporations committing atrocities across
> the world while keeping its citizens too busy consuming to have any real empathy for world problems.


 
Yeah, and Bush did 9/11.  What atrocities are we committing exactly?


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Yeah, and Bush did 9/11.  What atrocities are we committing exactly?


Ask texaco or pg&e, almost any water bottling company.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 7, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Ask texaco or pg&e, almost any water bottling company.


 
Why not just tell me?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> load...your retarded <.<;



*You're* retarded


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> *You're* retarded


 
lol ty


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 7, 2009)

Basically the killing and poisoning of man, woman and child in 3rd world and our own country to make a profit is what I consider an atrocity. But to be fair, it's not just american corporations. But I stand by my original post, fucking the minority that the majority doesn't care about is what I think of for american culture.


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 7, 2009)

This:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2266278/


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2009)

Triad Fox said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2266278/



...Not bad.

It looks like a portrayal of everything that is wrong with this fucking country though, IMO.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 7, 2009)

Triad Fox said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2266278/


Kind of Diego Rivera type. No sarcasm, nice job.


----------



## TheFutureViking (Oct 7, 2009)

All of the americans that I've talked to, seem's to be ignorent basterds who don't really know anything about the world outside America -.-


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> America is a nice nabour but they need to return our lawnmower.


Shouldn't poets know how to spell?  

Neighbor*


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Shouldn't poets know how to spell?
> 
> *Neighbor**



Shouldn't Americans know how to sp....

never mind.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What do you think of when I say Amerikkkaan kkkulture?
> 
> 
> I think of jazz, money shots, and Krispy Kreme.



I think of a country built on the genocide of Native Americans, which has earned a position of power through ruthless power mongering.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Shouldn't poets know how to spell?
> 
> Neighbor*


UGGG I hate how that word is spelled <_<


----------



## Zareste (Oct 7, 2009)

The furAffinity forums: "Yeah, we just let them do that"


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

A lot of dumb ass crackas.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I think of a country built on the genocide of Native Americans, which has earned a position of power through ruthless power mongering.



The Native american people sold their land for beads and blankets...No trade backs either. The Native Americans were savages that needed to be eradicated... :/
That's what the text books have written in it.....High School text books.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

Zareste said:


> The furAffinity forums: "Yeah, we just let them do that"



What an astute observation


GENIUS GRANT PLEASE FOR THIS MAN OVER HERE


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 7, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Kind of Diego Rivera type. No sarcasm, nice job.



Thanks, I try. :3



Tycho said:


> ...Not bad.
> 
> It looks like a portrayal of everything that is wrong with this fucking country though, IMO.



Yeah, it pretty much is. Having the misfortune of being born and growing up in the Washington DC area to government workers, I understand just how fucked up this country is, and how stupid and brainwashed by mass media most Americans are. You haven't seen America until you've seen police in riot gear with M-16s and tear gas grenade launchers on subway platforms, or watching peaceful protesters get their skulls cracked in by the pigs for rightfully speaking their minds about things, or had a US senate legal hit squad go after your family. And it's just getting worse.
Anyone who is "patriotic" is not a real patriot, but a nationalist, and as we descend further and further into an authoritarian, fasict-esque state, we're going to bring the world down with us. Wait, we already are, and have been for decades. 
People need to turn off the TV, wake up, and change things. And I don't mean in a Glenn Beck, teabagging tinfoil hat way. Yes, the current administration is just as bad as the last one, and the next one is going to be worse, but people need to realize that a solution is never going to come from inside the system. Obama isn't looking out for your best interests, and neither will any other democrat or republican. 
Since I didn't intend on turning this into a rant (I like this forum here because I can laugh at other people's stupid rants, now you all can laugh at mine) all I'll add is that Americans need to realize that borders are just lines on paper, and thinking in terms of "this country, that country" is retarded, since everyone on this planet is in it together. Not everyone in this country is a flag waving douchebag, and quite a few of us realize that things are horribly fucked up, and would like to do something about it.

But whatever, all this has been said before, fuck this county as it is today, and thank god America is finally failing. I've been waiting to see it fall for a long time now.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Working at a flood insurance company by day, intensely debating communism at a coffee shop at night (I'm pissed that they're letting more and more teenagers hang out later at night). Spending my weekends writing misogynistic poetry, taking speed, and listening to Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Working at a flood insurance company by day, intensely debating communism at a coffee shop at night (I'm pissed that they're letting more and more teenagers hang out later at night). Spending my weekends writing misogynistic poetry, taking speed, and listening to Jimmy Buffett.



Good man. I sneezed on Jimmy buffet the one and only time I was in the bahamas. He's an ass in person, but cheeseburger in paradise was a good song, no matter what all the haters say.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Native american people sold their land for beads and blankets...No trade backs either. The Native Americans were savages that needed to be eradicated... :/
> That's what the text books have written in it.....High School text books.



You're kidding me.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> You're kidding me.



Well, if he is, I'm not. It was in my grade school/junior high books.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

I think of shit posting on a furry forum.

Oh sup Load Blown I didn't see you there.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 7, 2009)

I see here two groups of distinct people.
Those who have known nothing else
And those who go by the opinion of those who have known nothing else.

I also see a forum where you can post your opinion on the government, no matter what it is.
I see a place where a person's right to demonstrate logic and deep thinking is held almost as sacred as a person's right to make themselves look like an idiot.
I see a place filled with people that are so set on bettering themselves, that they'll try and make everything else look bad to justify it.
I see a place filled with people that are so set on bettering others, that they'll accept the fact that others make them look bad because of it.
Just like any other place in the world, I see the best of humanity. 
Just like any other place in the world, I see the worst of humanity.

That's what I see. And I can't help but see it because it's all around me.

But that's not what I look at.
I look at a country where children can grow up with the hope that their voice will be heard.
I look at a country where children can grow up without worrying that some coupe or war might force them to leave their homes at any time.
I look to a country where it's assumed that children will be taught to read and write.
I look at a country that's willing to go to war for causes that aren't their own, and help their allies and their former enemies rebuild when it's all over.
I look at a country where the son of an immigrant can grow up to be the president.
It's not the only country where this happens, and it's not a perfect country. But damn it, it is my country. And rather than sit on my rear and complain about it. I'll fight for it as well as fight to change it for the better.
Seeing is passive. Looking is active.


----------



## Azure (Oct 7, 2009)

And at the end of the day, your opinion means nothing.  Just sayin...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think of shit posting on a furry forum.
> 
> Oh sup Load Blown I didn't see you there.



Hi David. How are you?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hi David. How are you?



Doin good, looking at Durer prints.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *What do you think of when I say Amerikkkaan kkkulture?*
> 
> 
> I think of jazz, money shots, and Krispy Kreme.



I think you need to learn how to spell.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> I think you need to learn how to spell.



I'm sorry but inadequate Amerikkkaan education has left me illiterate and obese


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I'm sorry but inadequate Amerikkkaan education has left me illiterate and obese


How does education leave you obese?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> You're kidding me.



I am not. 
Highschool texts can be pretty biased, but once you find books outside of highschool about early American Civilization, you'll find out that the Colonists were stupid and hard-headed and the Natives had sand in their vaginas due to the colonist's disreguard of native territories.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How does education leave you obese?


  cafeteria food


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> cafeteria food



It's Grade "H" quality.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's Grade "H" quality.


  dare i ask?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> dare i ask?



"Not suitable for Prisoners". :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 7, 2009)

Only Whataburger but that ain't really American. It's really Texan.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Not suitable for Prisoners". :V


so lard shaped to look like food? with salt.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Only Whataburger but that ain't really American. It's really Texan.



Yeah, the rest of us wish that you weren't part of America either.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 7, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> United States?
> 
> Boston Terrier, Alaskan Husky, Lacy Blue, Catahoula, Am Bull, all wonderful dog breeds developed in the US.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Australian Shepherd, American Foxhound and Silken Windhound!

Also, Alaskan Husky isn't a breed, just a term for any mutt used for sledding. Sorta like Lurcher or Bandogge.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 7, 2009)

Nigga Moment.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, the rest of us wish that you weren't part of America either.



Same here, but oh well... So it is... :|


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 7, 2009)

Crack! Lots and lots of crack!


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 8, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Crack! Lots and lots of crack!



Just say NO to crack!(NSFW)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 8, 2009)

DO NOT WANT!


----------



## aftershok (Oct 8, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Just say NO to crack!(NSFW)



WHY ?? 
and everything was going so well to....


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

That was hot.

*fap fap fap*


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 8, 2009)

Wait. So does no one in here have a positive view of the US?

I know this collective couldn't be fairly described as "centrist", but this doesn't happen too frequently. Usually _someone_ comes to the rescue for Lady Liberty.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Wait. So does no one in here have a positive view of the US?
> 
> I know this collective couldn't be fairly described as "centrist", but this doesn't happen too frequently. Usually _someone_ comes to the rescue for Lady Liberty.



I thought my view was pretty positive.  ;_;  Aint nothing more positive than an F-22.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Just say NO to crack!(NSFW)


 
you bish >:C
...ow my eyes T_T


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> you bish >:C
> ...ow my eyes T_T



That's nothing compared to what I saw last night... ;_;


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That's nothing compared to what I saw last night... ;_;


 
lol having fun with the filters again are we? XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 8, 2009)

In light of my recent thread about the dildumbasses who can't move a stoopid dot, I don't like the Imperial system which the US uses. The feet, the yards, the miles and gallons, quarts and pints and ounces and pounds, all those stupid multiple figure conversions one needs to do to get what you want!

No! Do not want!

Oh, but we do have that free speech thing. =3



south syde fox said:


> lol having fun with the filters again are we? XD



Yes, actually. I'm still trying to refresh for a page without there being a single doggy dick on the front page. >.>

Still searching. XD

But I think some of the more quality *mature* art is worth it, though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Yes, actually. I'm still trying to refresh for a page without there being a single doggy dick on the front page. >.>
> 
> Still searching. XD
> 
> But I think some of the more quality *mature* art is worth it, though.


 
lol good luck with that but it might take a while before you magically hit a page like that XD

There are some quality mature artwork somewhere out there but I don't feel like sifting through the garbage myself lol XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How does education leave you obese?



Ate his homework?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Wait. So does no one in here have a positive view of the US?
> 
> I know this collective couldn't be fairly described as "centrist", but this doesn't happen too frequently. Usually _someone_ comes to the rescue for Lady Liberty.


 They're nice.
They have horrible food that's good-tasting.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 8, 2009)

They have great-tasting food that you can save half of it in your refrigerator and eat it tomorrow as a leftover.

Although most other dishes are repulsive. Still, they will eat it anyways even if it was a cardboard cutout with oreo and vanilla creame on it and glitter all over.


----------



## MacMillan (Oct 8, 2009)

Some key words: Mc Donald, Jazz, Funk, Disco, Capitalism, Army, Violence, Big, Fool, Dangerous or Cool, Black people, racism, Latina, girls, Porn, Heavy metal, drugs. American look to me extreme of good things and bad things. And more and more....but now... OBAMAAAAA POWA!

I think, American was in the past, a realy bad karma before Obama, but now, America seems to be more open for all people in the world. Yes, when a countrie want to be the best of the world, he should show the good example to all, this is the mondialisation.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Yes, actually.



And your perfect view of Art Decade was thus shattered. 8)


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

_* But we are all living in Amerika!*_


----------



## Carenath (Oct 8, 2009)

This about sums it up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cBiOTvxXcY


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Carenath said:


> This about sums it up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cBiOTvxXcY


I stopped when he said enough bandwidth to power a 3rd world country. 

How the FUCK can you POWER something with bandwidth?  For someone that always tries to come off as intelligent, he's sure a moron.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2009)

Big cars, big cities, guns....Nope mind just went blank.


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

I think of Rick Mercer's Talking to Americans, actually.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

From the sound of things in this thread, people in other countries are more judgmental and of greater negative qualities than America.


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> From the sound of things in this thread, people in other countries are more judgmental and of greater negative qualities than America.



There's plenty of reasons for that. IE Talking to Americans I just linked is not rigged/scripted.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> From the sound of things in this thread, people in other countries are more judgmental and of greater negative qualities than America.



The only negative thing I think of is guns, but america has a huge reputation for them over here.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> There's plenty of reasons for that. IE Talking to Americans I just linked is not rigged/scripted.



I highly doubt that...



RandyDarkshade said:


> The only negative thing I think of is guns, but america has a huge reputation for them over here.



What the fuck is really the big difference between America and anywhere else in the world where guns are legal? If you make guns illegal you are making the "bad guys" stronger because only the crooks would be carrying them. It's the same problem with alcohol, we tried to ban it many years ago and guess who started making it? Guess who profited from it?

Banning guns is counter productive...


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I highly doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seriously wasn't. 

And the difference is America makes it considerably easier to get a gun.

*cough cough* Gun Control The Trews *cough cough*


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 8, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ate his homework?



What _are_ you putting in the paper over there? Corn syrup, growth hormones and lard?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention alligators in the Everglades and Green Iguanas in southern Florida.  :3


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> It seriously wasn't.
> 
> And the difference is America makes it considerably easier to get a gun.
> 
> *cough cough* Gun Control The Trews *cough cough*



Give me 20 minutes in your country and enough money to buy a firearm and I can get a firearm in your country!


----------



## TDK (Oct 8, 2009)

American culture is like the prepaid cell phones of Earth's societies. Easy to use, cheap ass quality, and highly disposable.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Give me 20 minutes in your country and enough money to buy a firearm and I can get a firearm in your country!



Ok guy it takes a little bit longer to get one than that :T

legally >_>


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ok guy it takes a little bit longer to get one than that :T
> 
> legally >_>



It takes 3 days in America to purchase a gun legally through a legal and licensed arms dealer. And during that time the government is going through your background information looking for any past felonies. In America if you commit a _*felony*_ and convicted, you are not legally allowed to purchase a firearm. And I think most crimes committed with a firearm becomes a felony.



Motor Mouth said:


> American culture is like the prepaid cell phones of Earth's societies. Easy to use, cheap ass quality, and highly disposable.


 No, that would be China... Considering most everything cheap and disposable is made in China.

Typically America isn't a manufacturing country anymore, even our cars like "Chevrolet" are built using parts from other countries like Japan and China... We just assemble them anymore.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 8, 2009)

But guns are dangerous, guys! :V


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 8, 2009)

Drugs, tawdry cheap sluts, gangs, ghettos, stupidity, violence, superiority complex, greed, corruption.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2009)

Toyotas and Hondas are built in America.  c:  Even if the parts aren't American.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> It takes 3 days in America to purchase a gun legally through a legal and licensed arms dealer. And during that time the government is going through your background information looking for any past felonies. In America if you commit a _*felony*_ and convicted, you are not legally allowed to purchase a firearm. And I think most crimes committed with a firearm becomes a felony.



See, that is a little more than twenty minutes. :]


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> See, that is a little more than twenty minutes. :]


Shay was talking about going to a different country and buying a gun as opposed to America.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> But guns are dangerous, guys! :V


Yeah, so is a car being used as a tool of death, ever hear of vehicular manslaughter? It's simple, if you make it to where the average individual can not purchase a firearm for protection it will leave the crooks with the firearms to commit their crimes and the average human being is at a sever disadvantage staring down the barrel of a Mac10...

Atleast give the common guy a fucking 9MM to defend themselves against the "gangstas"!



Gonebatty said:


> Drugs, tawdry cheap sluts, gangs, ghettos, stupidity, violence, superiority complex, greed, corruption.



You just described just about every continent except Antarctica... 



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Toyotas and Hondas are built in America.  c:  Even if the parts aren't American.



Built implies manufacturing, as in created... Technically the parts of the vehicles are created (built/manufactured) from other countries and assembled in America.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, but here, its awful.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Shay was talking about going to a different country and buying a gun as opposed to America.



Yes sir... If I had the funding I could step foot in any country that has firearms, legal or illegal, and obtain one... All it takes is a little effort...

Making guns illegal will only mean that I would have to buy that Desert Eagle I've always wanted from some crook and pay $1,000 more than it's worth and support the illegal arms trade lol

Oh... btw... Forgot to mention, when you buy a gun in America from a legal licensed dealer your gun is fired a few times for identification (lands and grooves baby!), registered to your name... So that if you kill someone with that gun you bought from walmart and they find your bullet intact... your fucked!



Gonebatty said:


> Yes, but here, its awful.



Then do something about it... Here in America we have the ability to make a "Citizens Arrest". If your neighbor is being raped, you go over and beat the shit out of the rapist, subdue them and call the cops!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Built implies manufacturing, as in created... Technically the parts of the vehicles are created (built/manufactured) from other countries and assembled in America.



Ah, right.  Not thinking clearly today.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 8, 2009)

Not Antarctica? Arent there research stations there? (Though I cant imagine the strippers being happy) Btw, no offense to anyone. sorry.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> From two perspectives..
> 
> 1. When I think of symbols of American patriotism, I think anything between these two images sums up the gun-wielding, shock-n-awing freedom of this Great Nation. (aka, anything equivalent to militaristic imagery or God blessing Amurrica.)
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2zptxxt.png
> ...



Love it or leave it, otherwise it's not fair on those who would like to live in such a patriotic and capitalist nation but can't because the likes of you keep it crammed. And of course communism is evil, you have any idea how many people Mao had murdered?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> I see a world of people doing what other, supposedly "more important people" tell them to do, we all just want to look like how Tyra Banks, or Calvin Kline tells us to look. Our culture is made up of lazy fatasses who don't know a hard day's work if it hit them in the face, and they'll turn around and blame the fast food chain they frequent as to why they're so goddamn fat, never themselves. I see a culture where when kids do something stupid based on what they've seen on TV, movies, the internet, etc. it's NEEEEVER a parenting problem, but it's the creators of the show, whoever made the vid on youtube. Most of us, if not all of us are raised on the TV to think that one day we'll all be million dollar movie stars, modells, famous singers and be in rock bands, but most of us won't, and most of us are not.


 
Oh my god, ^this. ^this so much.


----------



## Zerig (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex2hj5rLN48

This is what I think of.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 8, 2009)

> The Native american people sold their land for beads and blankets...No trade backs either. The Native Americans were savages that needed to be eradicated... :/
> That's what the text books have written in it.....High School text books.



Hope you're joking. Americans decent of generations upon generations of Europeon colanists or African slaves are American just as much as those decent of natives. That would be like saying the British people decent of the vikings, anglo-saxons, normans and romans are less British than the very natives who came from Greece.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Hope you're joking. Americans decent of generations upon generations of Europeon colanists or African slaves are American just as much as those decent of natives. That would be like saying the British people decent of the vikings, anglo-saxons, normans and romans are less British than the very natives who came from Greece.


What the hell are you on?  Zeke was talking about when the English settlers (and later when they were referred to as Americans) drove the Native Americans off their land.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 8, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Hope you're joking. Americans decent of generations upon generations of Europeon colanists or African slaves are American just as much as those decent of natives. That would be like saying the British people decent of the vikings, anglo-saxons, normans and romans are less British than the very natives who came from Greece.



I don't recall England being built on genocide of natives.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

When I see American Culture, I think:

Racism, slavery, war, domination, greed, shitty government, shitty health care system, revolution, foot-ball, brute, obesity, and a buncha other things


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> When I see American Culture, I think:
> 
> Racism, slavery, war, domination, greed, shitty government, shitty health care system, revolution, foot-ball, brute, obesity, and a buncha other things



Damn, you REALLY let it out.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Damn, you REALLY let it out.



Hahah, sorry, Im just an Anti-American


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stupid people.


 

Imma let you finish, but George Bush doesn't like black people.

I also see everyone with their little Machiavellian tendencies, and a society of people suffering from Munchausen's syndrome.


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

I take a bit of a disliking of Americans too. I'm not saying I hate (most) Americans, it's just they've got a bit too many of the kind of idiots who think Nazis were communists, have an IQ comparable only to that of a lemon, will go out of their way to disagree with the left wing, and thought it was a good idea for America to send ground troops to Gilles Duceppe (see Talking to Americans). Not that I disagree with that last one...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> I take a bit of a disliking of Americans too. I'm not saying I hate (most) Americans, it's just they've got a bit too many of the kind of idiots who think Nazis were communists, have an IQ comparable only to that of a lemon, will go out of their way to disagree with the left wing, and thought it was a good idea for America to send ground troops to Gilles Duceppe (see Talking to Americans). Not that I disagree with that last one...



This.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What do you think of when I say Ameri*kkk*aan *kkk*ulture?



That.

Maybe if you didn't say it that way, something'd be different :V


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> I take a bit of a disliking of Americans too. I'm not saying I hate (most) Americans, it's just they've got a bit too many of the kind of idiots who think Nazis were communists, have an IQ comparable only to that of a lemon, will go out of their way to disagree with the left wing, and thought it was a good idea for America to send ground troops to Gilles Duceppe (see Talking to Americans). Not that I disagree with that last one...



I think that might be rather skewed. The ones that are loudest and say the dumbest things get the most media attention. In those clips where they talk to people and show "americans are dumb" they aren't showing those that give intelligent answers. 
Our own media certainly doesn't help at all, but that doesn't mean the core of our being is a bunch of idiots. No more than any other country.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 8, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> What _are_ you putting in the paper over there? Corn syrup, growth hormones and lard?



Paper over here is kinda like Soylent Green......... *




GummyBear said:


> But guns are dangerous, guys! :V



And so are cheeseburgers.........


----------



## joey2joey (Oct 8, 2009)

A place full of a bunch of idiotic twats. Pretty much like everywhere else.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 9, 2009)

That non Americans don't like America shouldn't be news to anyone, but I am surprised at all of the self-loathing comments coming from this thread; and how many _non_ ignorant/stupid Americans are saying it.


----------



## bearetic (Oct 9, 2009)

Ups and downs like any other place.
Also religious nuts.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

I like em. Not the nicest bunch but hey, no one is perfect.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

Zerig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex2hj5rLN48
> 
> This is what I think of.



brad neely is the man man




also get-dancing stop being such a little reactionary and maybe we can have some serious dialogue. until then you're just going to be a guy screaming into a megaphone at a mirror


----------



## Bambi (Oct 9, 2009)

When I think of American Culture?

Wow.

There's a lot I could think of, but more modern examples seem to be distracting me from wanting to revisit say, the history of Gettysburg or the purpose behind the development of Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> the purpose behind the development of Mount Rushmore.



What was the purpose of Mount Rushmore?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What was the purpose of Mount Rushmore?


At the time, it was supposed to be a sort of tourist attraction to lour people into South Dakota. As turns out, the person commissioned to develop the monument built it on native american land (intentionally), and designed the entire thing to be a sort of gift to Aryan-American success (Manifest Destiny.)

Gutzon Borglum I believe was the original sculptors name and was a part of the American Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 9, 2009)

I fully believe this thread was created with intentions of rallying some kind of "Anti-America" grouping. I've yet to see any opinion that hasn't been influenced by retarded stereotypes, misguiding media or spite. Just a reminder, popular opinion isn't always correct!

To be brutally honest, America has the most diverse culture in the word, to say otherwise is just willful ignorance... The worst kind...

It is quite annoying, and quite retarded when people say "Oh, America is so fucked up with *insert problem here*" when they don't even live here, and on top of that the so mentioned problem is probably just as bad in their country as it is mine.

People bitch and moan about the cars we drive, get the fuck over it, we work for our money if we want to buy a gas guzzling SUV or an over powered Muscle Car we have the right because it's our money... Not yours!

People judging one by their material possessions? Fuck you, you've got these people as well and they are just as bad. Speaking of which, aren't you the people calling us Americans bad people because of the things we buy? "ZOMG! Americans and their SUV's!"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 9, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I fully believe this thread was created with intentions of rallying some kind of "Anti-America" grouping. I've yet to see any opinion that hasn't been influenced by retarded stereotypes, misguiding media or spite. Just a reminder, popular opinion isn't always correct!
> 
> To be brutally honest, America has the most diverse culture in the word, to say otherwise is just willful ignorance... The worst kind...
> 
> ...



Americans can be just as judgmental over other countries.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 9, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I fully believe this thread was created with intentions of rallying some kind of "Anti-America" grouping. I've yet to see any opinion that hasn't been influenced by retarded stereotypes, misguiding media or spite. Just a reminder, popular opinion isn't always correct!


True.

There are good things about the United States, and there are bad things -- for example, the international policies of the United States are the bread and butter of most western nations, world wide. Is this a bad thing? Depends upon which principles you're observing at the time to make that type of a judgement (domestic spying vs. international spying.)


Shay Feral said:


> To be brutally honest, America has the most diverse culture in the word, to say otherwise is just willful ignorance...


Britain has a pretty diverse culture, France has a pretty diverse culture, Germany, Poland, Sweden, etc., they all have diverse cultures. 

I wouldn't go so far as to say that other countries aren't just as diverse, or that people who'd disagree with you are being willingfully ignorant.


Shay Feral said:


> It is quite annoying, and quite retarded when people say "Oh, America is so fucked up with *insert problem here*" when they don't even live here, and on top of that the so mentioned problem is probably just as bad in their country as it is mine.


I just laugh at it and point it out later. 



Shay Feral said:


> People judging one by their material possessions? Fuck you, you've got these people as well and they are just as bad. Speaking of which, aren't you the people calling us Americans bad people because of the things we buy? "ZOMG! Americans and their SUV's!"


Card carrying cynicalists are usually pretty bad about over looking certain details, aren't they?


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 9, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I don't recall England being built on genocide of natives.



Then you obviously haven't studied too much into our history.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> At the time, it was supposed to be a sort of tourist attraction to lour people into South Dakota. As turns out, the person commissioned to develop the monument built it on native american land (intentionally), and designed the entire thing to be a sort of gift to Aryan-American success (Manifest Destiny.)
> 
> Gutzon Borglum I believe was the original sculptors name and was a part of the American Ku Klux Klan.


 
I'm not surprised. *facepalm*

This is why I want Obama to HURRY THE HELL UP!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> True.
> 
> There are good things about the United States, and there are bad things -- for example, the international policies of the United States are the bread and butter of most western nations, world wide. Is this a bad thing? Depends upon which principles you're observing at the time to make that type of a judgement (domestic spying vs. international spying.)
> Britain has a pretty diverse culture, France has a pretty diverse culture, Germany, Poland, Sweden, etc., they all have diverse cultures.
> ...



I don't see that my own country (england) has a diverse culture, but then I grew up with the culture so it wouldn\t appear diverse to me. And I think this applies to anyone else in any other country, people will think their own countries culture is normal, I mean I look at other cultures and I do think "they do some weird shit there"


----------



## Volpino (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just surprised at the number of people who have made comments showing they never read my post. =P


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 9, 2009)

Volpino said:


> I'm just surprised at the number of people who have made comments showing they never read my post. =P



I think many people brisk read threads, I know I do sometimes, especialy if there is alot of pages.


----------



## Azure (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah this thread is pretty much a giant, uneducated stereotype.  But hey, blind hate is all the rage these days.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 9, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah this thread is pretty much a giant, uneducated stereotype.  But hey, blind hate is all the rage these days.


Blind hate has always been all the rage, Azure.


----------



## Dass (Oct 9, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah this thread is pretty much a giant, uneducated stereotype.  But hey, blind hate is all the rage these days.



I am again not saying I hate all Americans or even most of them. I just hate the type of idiot that congratulated Canada on legalizing VCRs, has an unjustifiably high opinion of himself, the right wing, and his country,  thinks the best way of going about reducing violent crime is to give everyone a gun, and can't grasp the fact that Nazis were right wing up the wazoo. I'm not saying that all, most, or even a significant amount of Americans are like that, it's just the majority of this type of idiot take up residence in the American southwest. I'm not hating that region either, but I am asking the residents of that region to try to shut these idiots up a little bit more.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 9, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I fully believe this thread was created with intentions of rallying some kind of "Anti-America" grouping. I've yet to see any opinion that hasn't been influenced by retarded stereotypes, misguiding media or spite. Just a reminder, popular opinion isn't always correct!
> 
> To be brutally honest, America has the most diverse culture in the word, to say otherwise is just willful ignorance... The worst kind...
> 
> ...



See, you're the kind of person the rest of the world wish would die out, so that America can be a nice country.


----------



## Dass (Oct 9, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> See, you're the kind of person the rest of the world wish would die out, so that America can be a nice country.



Yes, and America doesn't have the most diverse culture in the world. Or even North America. Look north please.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah this thread is pretty much a giant, uneducated stereotype.  But hey, blind hate is all the rage these days.





The Drunken Ace said:


> I like em. Not the nicest bunch but hey, no one is perfect.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 9, 2009)

Dass said:


> I am again not saying I hate all Americans or even most of them. I just hate the type of idiot that congratulated Canada on legalizing VCRs, has an unjustifiably high opinion of himself, the right wing, and his country,  thinks the best way of going about reducing violent crime is to give everyone a gun, and can't grasp the fact that Nazis were right wing up the wazoo. I'm not saying that all, most, or even a significant amount of Americans are like that, it's just the majority of this type of idiot take up residence in the American southwest. I'm not hating that region either, but I am asking the residents of that region to try to shut these idiots up a little bit more.



VCR's? as in video cassette recorders?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yes, and America doesn't have the most diverse culture in the world. Or even North America. Look north please.



Canada has culture?


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 9, 2009)

Dass said:


> and can't grasp the fact that Nazis were right wing up the wazoo.



Soviet Russia and the PRC was left-as-left-can-be, all lefties are therefor evil and murderous! Durh-hur!


----------



## Surgat (Oct 9, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> To be brutally honest, America has the most diverse culture in the word, to say otherwise is just willful ignorance... The worst kind...



I'm not sure where you get that impression. We all speak the same language (aside from a few small enclaves), our dialects are mostly the same, most people here are some type of Christian, and most of them are protestants, most people in the U.S. have similar folkways, people in the U.S. tend to be individualistic, etc. 



> People bitch and moan about the cars we drive, get the fuck over it, we work for our money if we want to buy a gas guzzling SUV or an over powered Muscle Car we have the right because it's our money... Not yours!



You're ignoring the reason for people's bitching. Gas guzzling vehicles contribute to climate change and drive up the cost of gas. Both of these affect other people.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Canada has culture?


Quebec: The best circus in the world, and a rampant openness of sexuality. 
The Newfoundland: Great folk music beer and a old sailor's attitude is everywhere. 
BC: Weed. Lots of it.
Alberta: The Calgary stampede and some of the world's best beef.
The rest of Canada:hockey,


----------



## Jelly (Oct 9, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Quebec: The best circus in the world, and a rampant openness of sexuality.
> The Newfoundland: Great folk music beer and a old sailor's attitude is everywhere.
> BC: Weed. Lots of it.
> Alberta: The Calgary stampede and some of the world's best beef.
> The rest of Canada:hockey,



OH COME ON
WHAT ABOUT FUCKING NUNAVUT


:[


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> OH COME ON
> WHAT ABOUT FUCKING NUNAVUT
> 
> 
> :[


 Right They have those Epic rock-men things!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Debauchery and a sport that only Canada cares about.



You don't say =o


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah this thread is pretty much a giant, uneducated stereotype.  But hey, blind hate is all the rage these days.



i cant help it if america is full of bougie imbeciles who hate amerikkka for all the wrong reasons


maybe you should go awol and fight for teh third world


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 9, 2009)

load blown i liked your supermega avatar better


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> load blown i liked your supermega avatar better



yeah maybe ill change it back someday but for the time being that strawberry switchblade album is really good but unfortunately they are scottish so i cant talk about them in this thread



another good thing about america is zines


----------



## Azure (Oct 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i cant help it if america is full of bougie imbeciles who hate amerikkka for all the wrong reasons
> 
> 
> maybe you should go awol and fight for teh third world


As if they could pay for my services.  Also, you're part of it, whether you want to be or not.  Now go back to reading your Maoist literature and having silly pipe dreams.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 9, 2009)

Y'know... Fuck it... You people are retarded, there is no way around it...


----------



## Dass (Oct 9, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Y'know... Fuck it... You people are retarded, there is no way around it...



... This is why people hate Americans.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 9, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Y'know... Fuck it... You people are retarded, there is no way around it...



For an oppinion? I dont usually go this far, but thats just plain stupid and defensive.


----------



## Dass (Oct 9, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> For an oppinion? I dont usually go this far, but thats just plain stupid and defensive.



Esp. considering he's exemplifying the main criticism I had.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 9, 2009)

Dass said:


> ... This is why people hate Americans.



Y'know, people are always going to hate something for one reason or another. And people like to hate Americans because we have it much better over here in red white and blue country than anywhere else.

It upsets me that people focus on problems that we have and some how loose just enough IQ to believe that the problem is an American specific problem, like the rest of the world is some sort of utopia free of crime, pollution, assholes, political corruption...

You may hate us... But we aren't dumb enough to believe that our country is free of any and all problems.



Gonebatty said:


> For an oppinion? I dont usually go this far, but thats just plain stupid and defensive.



Yes, for an opinion based around lack of knowledge... The more you people go on and on about how terrible America is, without even setting foot in America and actually giving it a chance just further exemplifies willing ignorance shown by people from around the world.

But if it's any consolation, I believe that all of humanity is retarded no matter what country they are from... I hate everyone... I'm just greatly set off by the arrogance produced by the astonishingly low intelligence produced by the vast majority of the users in this thread.

I'm surprised I haven't found 





> only in America do people kill other people


 somewhere in this thread yet.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 9, 2009)

Actually, my world hist book says america has the most gun-related deaths of any western nation. by a large number, too.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 9, 2009)

No. We are not doing this, not again.


----------



## Dass (Oct 9, 2009)

Not even a little surprised by that, frankly.
(gonebatty)


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 9, 2009)

@ck: This. Lets have everyone drop it before tempers flare.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> No. We are not doing this, not again.



I'm sorry that we can't have high-concept threads.


If you'll notice I started the thread with the intention of listing things that I thought America did well.


But with a satirical twist that's just devilish and rather clever if I do say so myself. 


But yeah


PRLES


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 9, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Actually, my world hist book says america has the most gun-related deaths of any western nation. by a large number, too.



Because other countries prefer suicide bombers


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 9, 2009)

No your thread is fine Load, 

I was just talking about the seeds of "Gunz in Merka" that were sown in batty's post. I could _never_ allow that whole guns thing to consume this thread as it almost invariably does when people talk about how terrible America is.

That would be a _bad_ thing.

edit: not ripping on batty


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Because other countries prefer suicide bombers



Ok, now you're being retarded. I have never seen swedish gangs blow up next to eachother. AND that shows ignorance of mid-eastern/eastern culture, who have different taboos, beliefs, and ideologies.
Edit: sorry, ck.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Ok, now you're being retarded. I have never seen swedish gangs blow up next to eachother. AND that shows ignorance of mid-eastern/eastern culture, who have different taboos, beliefs, and ideologies.
> Edit: sorry, ck.



No, I was being sarcastic... And what a surprise at how quickly you jumped to accusations of retardation for an American posting a comment thats directly on par with the majority of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Dass (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Because other countries prefer suicide bombers



You are continuing to exemplify the exact traits I'm saying I dislike.
Edit: it has come to light that you were being sarcastic.



> No, I was being sarcastic... And what a surprise at how quickly you jumped to accusations of retardation for an American posting a comment thats directly on par with the majority of the posts in this thread.



It still applies.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 10, 2009)

Dass said:
			
		

> You are continuing to exemplify the exact traits I'm saying I dislike.



What, sarcasm?


			
				Shay said:
			
		

> No, I was being sarcastic...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> You are continuing to exemplify the exact traits I'm saying I dislike.



Dude, he was joking. And we walked into it. point for him.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Dude, he was joking. And he walked into it. point for him.


 Technically I got you as well, because you yourself decided to chime in and stereotype me with the belief that as an American I am ignorant of the middle east



Shay Feral said:


> Because other *countries* prefer suicide bombers



with your response



Gonebatty said:


> *AND that shows ignorance of mid-eastern/eastern culture*, who have different taboos, beliefs, and ideologies.



but I want to touch on this



Gonebatty said:


> Ok, now you're being retarded. I have never seen swedish gangs blow up next to eachother.



Because Sweden does not have Latino's, African American's, Caucasions, Asains, Irish, and Austrailians living on the same block...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Technically I got you as well, because you yourself decided to chime in and stereotype me with the belief that as an American I am ignorant of the middle east
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typo. meant we. I'm guilty, too.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 10, 2009)

It still stands that you'd jump to the middle east with the words "suicide bomber". Which I can't (and wont) _totally_ blame you with all the recent events going on...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> It still stands that you'd jump to the middle east with the words "suicide bomber". Which I can't (and wont) _totally_ blame you with all the recent events going on...



Yeah, I get worked up over stereotypes that call a people "evil".  Sorry for the insults, usually nicer.
Edit: And it may have to do with seeing westerners in general want to outlaw islam or atabic id cards.


----------



## Azure (Oct 10, 2009)

Oy,  this thread has turned into some yakkity yak yak yak. Way to ruin it, patriot scum.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Yeah, I get worked up over stereotypes that call a people "evil".  Sorry for the insults, usually nicer.
> Edit: And it may have to do with seeing westerners in general want to outlaw islam or atabic id cards.



No... Westerners in general don't care enough about Islam or Arabic religious to ban those types of ID cards. Thats another thing focused on from the media, I live in America and I've never heard of anyone wanting to outlaw Islamic ID cards...

The sad thing is, if this is true, those people in support of the ban also follow popular new media coverage T_T


----------



## Volpino (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm posting this because I'm curious about something.

I see here two groups of distinct people.
Those who have known nothing else
And those who go by the opinion of those who have known nothing else.

I also see a forum where you can post your opinion on the government, no matter what it is.
I see a place where a person's right to demonstrate logic and deep thinking is held almost as sacred as a person's right to make themselves look like an idiot.
I see a place filled with people that are so set on bettering themselves, that they'll try and make everything else look bad to justify it.
I see a place filled with people that are so set on bettering others, that they'll accept the fact that others make them look bad because of it.
Just like any other place in the world, I see the best of humanity. 
Just like any other place in the world, I see the worst of humanity.

That's what I see. And I can't help but see it because it's all around me.

But that's not what I look at.
I look at a country where children can grow up with the hope that their voice will be heard.
I look at a country where children can grow up without worrying that some coupe or war might force them to leave their homes at any time.
I look to a country where it's assumed that children will be taught to read and write.
I look at a country that's willing to go to war for causes that aren't their own, and help their allies and their former enemies rebuild when it's all over.
I look at a country where the son of an immigrant can grow up to be the president.
It's not the only country where this happens, and it's not a perfect country. But damn it, it is my country. And rather than sit on my rear and complain about it. I'll fight for it as well as fight to change it for the better.
Seeing is passive. Looking is active.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> No... Westerners in general don't care enough about Islam or Arabic religious to ban those types of ID cards. Thats another thing focused on from the media, I live in America and I've never heard of anyone wanting to outlaw Islamic ID cards...
> 
> The sad thing is, if this is true, those people in support of the ban also follow popular new media coverage T_T



Yeah, I dont like any media... 
Btw, now that I look, is it normal your avatar scares me?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 10, 2009)

Volpino said:


> I'm posting this because I'm curious about something.
> 
> I see here two groups of distinct people.
> Those who have known nothing else
> ...



Just add a crying bald eagle and collapsing WTC in the background to make the Pathos-O-Meter reach maximum.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> *it's just the majority of this type of idiot take up residence in the American southwest*. I'm not hating that region either, but I am asking the residents of that region to try to shut these idiots up a little bit more.


 
No...it's really not. first of all you're probably thinking of the south, which is another stereotype. I can say that living in the southwest, there isn't that much of the stereotype super conservative retardation you seem to want to apply to it. I also lived in the south, and the north west. morons like that are pretty evenly spread out throughout the country, just migrating to the cities of whatever region. 

I must say I have a special sort of dislike for people from other countries that try to stereotype a region. the same can be said of my own countrymen. it's stupid and you have your own stupid problems. 

the only thing worse is the foriegn tourists here that complain about the country.


----------



## Dass (Oct 10, 2009)

Fay V said:


> No...it's really not. first of all you're probably thinking of the south, which is another stereotype. I can say that living in the southwest, there isn't that much of the stereotype super conservative retardation you seem to want to apply to it. I also lived in the south, and the north west. morons like that are pretty evenly spread out throughout the country, just migrating to the cities of whatever region.
> 
> I must say I have a special sort of dislike for people from other countries that try to stereotype a region. the same can be said of my own countrymen. it's stupid and you have your own stupid problems.
> 
> the only thing worse is the foriegn tourists here that complain about the country.



I don't really feel I was justified in saying that in hindsight. I just find that more high-audacity loudmouth idiots seem to live in America than elsewhere. I'm stereotyping idiots, not regions. I'm fine with 98% of Americans, it's just I really hate the other 2% who would do something like post a video on youtube about why Canada sucks.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Actually, my world hist book says america has the most gun-related deaths of any western nation. by a large number, too.



I take it your history book is atleast 20 years old, when South Africa was still considered a LEDC?


----------



## virus (Oct 10, 2009)

A culture self mutilated on religion. Lives in the past, thinks greatest country in the world and doesn't afraid of anything. Smells like week old McDonalds big macs. Thinks that anything not crooked should be so, believes that natural drugs that can help ease a vast amount of chronic diseases are bad for you and cause insanity. Think football should be played with pads, big steroid abusing men in tight outfits and don't even catch a such ambiguous reference. 

A country corrupted by corporate dogs who get into the governments fingers and change things themselves only to screw the rest of us. A country that is in need of a continental congress to actually fix our amendments and get everything straight in the constitution. Instead of believing what was already written is in stone. Everything was written to be changed when needed yet no one is pushing papers, asking questions. A country that forgets the civil war is horrible yet reenacts the violent horrible tragedy as if it was "cool." A country that forgets we raped all the native population of its land for no benefit except selfishness.

That is american culture my friend. Get your ticket to the freak show.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, that experiment proved my point. Have a good day all. =)


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Because Sweden does not have Latino's, African American's, Caucasions, Asains, Irish, and Austrailians living on the same block...


 No but Canada does. And more. And we don't shoot each other for no apparent reason and Racism is kinda rare here, we have nothing alike your deep south here ,nor the kkk or skinheads or the neo-nazi movement Just because you have a  bunch of cultures in one place does not mean you have to be violent and gun touting.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> I don't really feel I was justified in saying that in hindsight. I just find that more high-audacity loudmouth idiots seem to live in America than elsewhere. I'm stereotyping idiots, not regions. I'm fine with 98% of Americans, it's just I really hate the other 2% who would do something like post a video on youtube about why Canada sucks.



Ok, WHY post a vid saying canada sucks?

@ getdancing: actually, It's 2006.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No but Canada does. And more. And we don't shoot each other for no apparent reason and Racism is kinda rare here, we have nothing alike your deep south here ,nor the kkk or skinheads or the neo-nazi movement *Just because you have a  bunch of cultures in one place does not mean you have to be violent and gun touting.*



This.

Why is it Americans seem to think they're the only country with immigrants coming from diverse racial and cultural backgrounds? Just off the top of my head, here in New Zealand we have:

New Zealand Europeans
Maori
British
French
Germans
South Africans
Zimbabweans
Somalis
Indians
Pakistanis
Iraqis
Brazilians
Canadians
Tongans
Samoans
Australians
Iranians
Chinese
Vietnamese
Filipinos
Japanese
Koreans
Thais
Malaysians
Indonesians

... and even some Americans!


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No but Canada does. And more. And we don't shoot each other for no apparent reason and Racism is kinda rare here, we have nothing alike your deep south here ,nor the kkk or skinheads or the neo-nazi movement Just because you have a  bunch of cultures in one place does not mean you have to be violent and gun touting.



I have a couple Theories

#1: Our crime rate is over exaggerated

#2: Your country has a "if it wasn't reported, it didn't happen" policy in where the vast majority of your crime gets glossed over.

#3: America is a country full of people who don't lie down and take it, and are willing to stand up for what they believe in no matter how trivial or the cost.

#4: Global conspiracy!


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 10, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> #2: Your country has a "if it wasn't reported, it didn't happen" policy in where the vast majority of your crime gets glossed over.



Oh puh-leze. How the fuck are you supposed to count crime that *isn't *reported?
This feel rather like an attempt to change the goalposts when the figures don't go your way.


----------



## BlackDiablos (Oct 10, 2009)

I've lived pretty much in the south my whole life,
But where I've lived there was a hell of a diversity, Florida, Georgia and Texas. 

Right now in Florida we have as much Christians, Catholics, Methodist, ect as we do Lesbians, Bisexuals, Furries and all other sorts. Fact best friend has a bag-Pipe teacher who is Ex-Marine who has one arm and practices Hinduism.....

My English Teacher last year made a good point in saying that: The loudest, aren't necessarily the most. Meaning that there can be a few bad people who are loud and rowdy to spoil a whole region and or nation.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 10, 2009)

virus said:


> A culture self mutilated on religion. Lives in the past, thinks greatest country in the world and doesn't afraid of anything. Smells like week old McDonalds big macs. Thinks that anything not crooked should be so, believes that natural drugs that can help ease a vast amount of chronic diseases are bad for you and cause insanity. Think football should be played with pads, big steroid abusing men in tight outfits and don't even catch a such ambiguous reference.
> 
> A country corrupted by corporate dogs who get into the governments fingers and change things themselves only to screw the rest of us. A country that is in need of a continental congress to actually fix our amendments and get everything straight in the constitution. Instead of believing what was already written is in stone. Everything was written to be changed when needed yet no one is pushing papers, asking questions. A country that forgets the civil war is horrible yet reenacts the violent horrible tragedy as if it was "cool." *A country that forgets we raped all the native population of its land for no benefit except selfishness.*
> 
> That is american culture my friend. Get your ticket to the freak show.



American culture is not the only one to do this, Virus... even England once had a native population, wiped out by settlers.  This could be said of all nations, as well.  Old populations conquered/destroyed, so the new arrivals can take over their lands.  This is human nature and human culture, throughout all of history.  So, don't go pointing fingers at America, unless you want to point fingers at every other nation on the planet, as well...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> American culture is not the only one to do this, Virus... even England once had a native population, wiped out by settlers.  This could be said of all nations, as well.  Old populations conquered/destroyed, so the new arrivals can take over their lands.  This is human nature and human culture, throughout all of history.  So, don't go pointing fingers at America, unless you want to point fingers at every other nation on the planet, as well...



Okay so they also raped the native populations. Now what?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay so they also raped the native populations. Now what?


Everyone does it.  It must be ok.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone does it.  It must be ok.



Tell AlexInsane that you want tips on how to be a better bad poster


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Tell AlexInsane that you want tips on how to be a better bad poster


Ok, I will.  

AlexInsane, I want tips on how to be a better bad poster.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well when you say it specifically with the three K's it does make me think about racism and racists. I keep coming up with Glenn Beck and how he can't define said American Culture when asked.

If you said it without the Ks added on I think more about.. fast food and fatties. I think of all the different cultures that have mixed here. I think about how America is supposed to be the hope of the world and yet so many of our own people have so little of it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2009)

LadyMissie said:


> Well when you say it specifically with the three K's it does make me think about racism and racists. I keep coming up with Glenn Beck and how he can't define said American Culture when asked.



Glenn Beck can't define much of anything.  Not accurately, anyway.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Glenn Beck can't define much of anything.  Not accurately, anyway.



It's hilarious to watch though.

You following me? :0


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 11, 2009)

I watched Glenn Beck for the first time today.  So fucking hilarious.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay so they also raped the native populations. *Now what?*



Put your fingers away...


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 11, 2009)

virus said:


> A country that forgets we raped all the native population of its land for no benefit except selfishness.



So are the British decent of when we were colanised by Germany, France, Scandanavia and Italy less British than the very native who came over a little earlier from Greece? If you go back far enough everyone came from Africa. Not forgeting the modern europeon Americans should not be held responsible for what their distant ansestors did, that would be like saying all modern jews should be sorry for what the jews of the time did to Jesus. "We native-Americans have been around far more generations than you white guys decent of the colonists, gtfo!" dare I say it is just as offensive as saying "We europeon-Americans have been around far more generations than you brown guys decent from africa, asia or the hispanic regions of the world, gtfo!".


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Put your fingers away...



I guess I could continue to point fingers at the fact that we treated them pretty fucking poorly and still do (after we destroyed 98% of their population). "Hey, you're sovereign nations with rights."
"I'm Andrew Jackson and I aims to rapes womens and blow-ups mens, yeahhwaw! FUCK DA SUPREME COURT UP IN MY SHIT"

And you keep doing this up until NAGPRA. Which was Ronald Reagan's way of saying "oh, you want psychological support and help in maintaining your reservations which we forced you to live on? HEH. How about, instead, when we build powerlines we give people about a half month to see if your dead are lying around - and even if there's conclusive evidence of the dead being there and they don't find anything, we're still going to piss all over your graves and build a shopping mall on top ALLLLLLLLLRIGHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT. I'm a fucking asshole, etc."

And I don't think its a special policy against the US, the Ainu get pointed to when it comes to the Japanese. They're trying to resolve that institutionally. They still get the finger pointed at them. In the US we've basically forgotten about the Native population.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I guess I could continue to point fingers at the fact that we treated them pretty fucking poorly and still do (after we destroyed 98% of their population). "Hey, you're sovereign nations with rights."
> "I'm Andrew Jackson and I aims to rapes womens and blow-ups mens, yeahhwaw! FUCK DA SUPREME COURT UP IN MY SHIT"
> 
> And you keep doing this up until NAGPRA. Which was Ronald Reagan's way of saying "oh, you want psychological support and help in maintaining your reservations which we forced you to live on? HEH. How about, instead, when we build powerlines we give people about a half month to see if your dead are lying around - and even if there's conclusive evidence of the dead being there and they don't find anything, we're still going to piss all over your graves and build a shopping mall on top ALLLLLLLLLRIGHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT. I'm a fucking asshole, etc."
> ...


 
My ancestors integrated successfully into American Society. And they aren't as degenerate as those whose families integrated more recently (say, around the 40's-60's), who complete the stereotype of the unemployed, paint huffing Indian who recieves a check at his trailer every month for a casino's ability to use tribal lands (which there still are several of those in my family, but not as many as there had been).


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fat, ignorant people who wallow in petty problems, ignoring the REAL problems we face today. I think of Caucasian Males, which is what this society is ruled over by. Being anorexic is IN. Being fake is essential to acceptance. The Mighty Dollar rules, instead of people's human rights and needs. 

Whatever happened to the ideals America was founded on? Seems like they're turning more and more into follies every day.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Fat, ignorant people who wallow in petty problems, ignoring the REAL problems we face today.


Oh because you'd know all about real problems :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Put your fingers away...



Okay now what


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay now what



Don't forget to wash them first...?  (Before you put them away.)


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 12, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> So are the British decent of when we were colanised by Germany, France, Scandanavia and Italy less British than the very native who came over a little earlier from Greece? If you go back far enough everyone came from Africa. Not forgeting the modern europeon Americans should not be held responsible for what their distant ansestors did, that would be like saying all modern jews should be sorry for what the jews of the time did to Jesus. "We native-Americans have been around far more generations than you white guys decent of the colonists, gtfo!" dare I say it is just as offensive as saying "We europeon-Americans have been around far more generations than you brown guys decent from africa, asia or the hispanic regions of the world, gtfo!".



I don't think you see the point. The above didn't happen in the last 500 years.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 12, 2009)

Mikael said:
			
		

> I don't think you see the point. The above didn't happen in the last 500 years.



If the principle parties are all dead, (which, by the way, they are) then timespan is unimportant. Why should something that happened 200 years ago be any more relevant than something that happened 500 or 2000 years ago?


----------



## Azure (Oct 12, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> If the principle parties are all dead, (which, by the way, they are) then timespan is unimportant. Why should something that happened 200 years ago be any more relevant than something that happened 500 or 2000 years ago?


Because bro.  America.  People don't need a valid reason to dislike us, they can do it on shit the current(or a few previous) generations didn't have diddly squat to do with.  Culture evolves with time.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Because bro.  America.  People don't need a valid reason to dislike us, they can do it on shit the current(or a few previous) generations didn't have diddly squat to do with.  Culture evolves with time.



I can't help but think an underlying cause of worldwide resentment towards America is the fact that we are pretty much "upstarts" in the world, a young nation that ascended quickly to a fairly high role in the world theater.  Old nations that built massive empires (which are mostly gone by now) over centuries upon centuries of bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue, such as England, France, Germany, Spain and Italy - I can't help but wonder if they have this underlying mentality of being the "wise elder" watching the "upstart child" flex his muscles and "pretend at being a great nation".  Is it a valid reason? Not really, IMO, though that could be considered subjective.  But as Azure said, they don't *NEED* a *valid* reason to dislike us.

The rise of the United States was meteoric and fraught with bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue.  Just like any other nation (barring the meteoric, rapid part perhaps).  Such is the way of giving birth to a nation in this world.  And no one has ever been above hypocrisy, envy and hatred in this world.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I can't help but think an underlying cause of worldwide resentment towards America is the fact that we are pretty much "upstarts" in the world, a young nation that ascended quickly to a fairly high role in the world theater. Old nations that built massive empires (which are mostly gone by now) over centuries upon centuries of bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue, such as England, France, Germany, Spain and Italy - I can't help but wonder if they have this underlying mentality of being the "wise elder" watching the "upstart child" flex his muscles and "pretend at being a great nation". Is it a valid reason? Not really, IMO, though that could be considered subjective. But as Azure said, they don't *NEED* a *valid* reason to dislike us.


 
That could be it lol XD


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I can't help but think an underlying cause of worldwide resentment towards America is the fact that we are pretty much "upstarts" in the world, a young nation that ascended quickly to a fairly high role in the world theater.  Old nations that built massive empires (which are mostly gone by now) over centuries upon centuries of bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue, such as England, France, Germany, Spain and Italy - I can't help but wonder if they have this underlying mentality of being the "wise elder" watching the "upstart child" flex his muscles and "pretend at being a great nation".  Is it a valid reason? Not really, IMO, though that could be considered subjective.  But as Azure said, they don't *NEED* a *valid* reason to dislike us.
> 
> The rise of the United States was meteoric and fraught with bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue.  Just like any other nation (barring the meteoric, rapid part perhaps).  Such is the way of giving birth to a nation in this world.  And no one has ever been above hypocrisy, envy and hatred in this world.



I guess that could be a reason, though not a very good one. It's a little weird to say that all the people in a nation are a single being, though, and that the maturity of a country is linked somehow to its age. We change our presidents frequently, and at any given moment, our leader could be a much wiser, more competent leader than some older country. Comparing someone like Roosevelt or JFK to a "child" and then saying someone like Kim Jong-il is a "wise elder" just because his country has been around longer is a little retarded, especially when you consider what the two US presidents have done for this country, while Kim Jong-il neglects his country for the sake of compensating for his insecurities like 12 year old.


----------



## Dass (Oct 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I can't help but think an underlying cause of worldwide resentment towards America is the fact that we are pretty much "upstarts" in the world, a young nation that ascended quickly to a fairly high role in the world theater.  Old nations that built massive empires (which are mostly gone by now) over centuries upon centuries of bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue, such as England, France, Germany, Spain and Italy - I can't help but wonder if they have this underlying mentality of being the "wise elder" watching the "upstart child" flex his muscles and "pretend at being a great nation".  Is it a valid reason? Not really, IMO, though that could be considered subjective.  But as Azure said, they don't *NEED* a *valid* reason to dislike us.
> 
> The rise of the United States was meteoric and fraught with bloodshed, genocide, conquest and political intrigue.  Just like any other nation (barring the meteoric, rapid part perhaps).  Such is the way of giving birth to a nation in this world.  And no one has ever been above hypocrisy, envy and hatred in this world.



Here's exactly why Canada (well, me) doesn't like America. YOU TRICKED US INTO NAFTA! YOU RUINED THE WORLD ECONOMY! YOU ELECTED BUSH TWICE! GUANTANAMO! Not to mention my aforementioned 2% of the high audacity lemon-like IQ having idiots who do stuff like make lists of reasons why countries which are not America suck.

That and you owe us money.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2009)

Dass said:


> Here's exactly why Canada (well, me) doesn't like America. YOU TRICKED US INTO NAFTA! YOU RUINED THE WORLD ECONOMY! YOU ELECTED BUSH TWICE! GUANTANAMO! Not to mention my aforementioned 2% of the high audacity lemon-like IQ having idiots who do stuff like make lists of reasons why countries which are not America suck.
> 
> That and you owe us money.



I _hope_ you're not serious, but if you are: Keep in mind that the average joe has no say in what the government does, most americans abhor Bush with a passion, we as a people have absolutely no control over our own economy, much less the whole world's, and there are just as many idiots in Canada, as well as the rest of the world, as there are in the states. Seems a little scummy to hate millions of people for no good reason at all.


----------



## Dass (Oct 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I _hope_ you're not serious, but if you are: Keep in mind that the average joe has no say in what the government does, most americans abhor Bush with a passion, we as a people have absolutely no control over our own economy, much less the whole world's, and there are just as many idiots in Canada, as well as the rest of the world, as there are in the states. Seems a little scummy to hate millions of people for no good reason at all.



Of course I'm not being serious. I don't talk in all caps when I'm serious. Although I haven't exactly had a Briton tell me I'm retarded for not liking Family Guy.

That and Bush got elected w/o a majority the second time. However the hell that works.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2009)

Also: Fuck you, the average American got fucked by NAFTA too.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2009)

Dass said:


> Of course I'm not being serious. I don't talk in all caps when I'm serious. Although I haven't exactly had a Briton tell me I'm retarded for not liking Family Guy.
> 
> That and Bush got elected w/o a majority the second time. However the hell that works.



Honestly, I was in elementary school the first time it happened, and 13 the second time. I have no clue. 

Also, Family guy is okay occasionally, but it's generally pretty boring and distasteful. 


BTW: What I said applies to people who actually DO hate the US for those reasons, because there certainly are people. And I think people should start using some sort of "/sarcasm" in their sarcastic posts instead of expecting us to read your minds.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 12, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I don't think you see the point. The above didn't happen in the last 500 years.



What does that have to do with it?  It's a fact all the lands of the earth once "belonged" to others, before those others were either conquered or wiped out by later arrivals... colonists.  Fact of life...


----------



## Azure (Oct 12, 2009)

This thread gets dumber and more stereotyped by the minute.  You should all be ashamed, especially the OP.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread gets dumber and more stereotyped by the minute.  You should all be ashamed, especially the OP.



If you ever see someone pointing a finger, you can never be too sure just where that finger has been, before...


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 12, 2009)

American Culture: The result of having so many different regional, religious, and personal cultures in one place that they've all overlapped, creating the illusion that there is no culture at all. 

Don't believe it? Take someone from rural Maine and drop them in Southern California, or North Georgia. You may as well put them on a different planet, for as much as they'll stand out.


----------



## Azure (Oct 12, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> If you ever see someone pointing a finger, you can never be too sure just where that finger has been, before...


Probably all in their earwax, or worse places...


----------



## Volpino (Oct 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread gets dumber and more stereotyped by the minute.  You should all be ashamed, especially the OP.



"Thread" implies some sort of continuity. This is just a rant where people only read what they can argue with.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 12, 2009)

Volpino said:


> "Thread" implies some sort of continuity. This is just a rant where people only read what they can argue with.


Thread doesn't imply curiosity, you dolt.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Thread doesn't imply curiosity, you dolt.



Wow. That says it all. Thanks.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Thread doesn't imply *curiosity*, you dolt.



Lol


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 12, 2009)

Volpino said:


> Wow. That says it all. Thanks.


LMAO. 

I fail @ reading.  

I apologize, good sir.  I need to give my eyes a rest lol.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I fail @ reading.
> 
> I apologize, good sir.  I need to give my eyes a rest lol.



The timing on that was sooo cool. =)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread gets dumber and more stereotyped by the minute.  You should all be ashamed, especially the OP.



QQ more


----------



## Azure (Oct 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> QQ more


I ate your Galumpagumps. In the name of KKKAPITALISM.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 13, 2009)

Get out of here with that "I should be ashamed" garbage. 


Aren't you Mr. Toughguy Impervious to Everything?


----------



## Azure (Oct 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Get out of here with that "I should be ashamed" garbage.
> 
> 
> Aren't you Mr. Toughguy Impervious to Everything?


I dunno.  I'm fairly ticklish.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I dunno.  I'm fairly ticklish.


I would pay to see tough guy Azure getting tickled.  It would make me smile.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I dunno.  I'm fairly ticklish.



That's pretty adorable, Mr. Army Man.



Jashwa said:


> I would pay to see tough guy Azure getting tickled.  It would make me smile.



We'll make a sex tape.


----------



## Azure (Oct 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's pretty adorable, Mr. Army Man.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll make a sex tape.


The only thing you'll be tickling is my belly button.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> We'll make a sex tape.


I'd pay to see that too.  


AzurePhoenix said:


> The only thing you'll be tickling is my belly button.


I don't get it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The only thing you'll be tickling is my belly button.



and when you say belly button I assume you mean prostate


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh so much gay sex. xD


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I don't think you see the point. The above didn't happen in the last 500 years.



Nazi Germany didn't even happen 70 years ago, are modern Germans evil and racially-murderous too?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Nazi Germany didn't even happen 70 years ago, are modern Germans evil and racially-murderous too?



Probably. :roll:


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 13, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Nazi Germany didn't even happen 70 years ago, are modern Germans evil and racially-murderous too?


Because Nazi Germany slaughtered Jews previously inhabiting Vaterland and took over their lands. Not.

It seems you missed the point of the discussion. By some 40.000 miles.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Because Nazi Germany slaughtered Jews previously inhabiting Vaterland and took over their lands. Not.
> 
> It seems you missed the point of the discussion. By some 40.000 miles.



Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You cannot blame modern living people for atrocitys their ansestors commited! Are all British evil because of slavery and massacres in India etc? Countries get colonised, get over it. If you are decent of a group that invaded Poland a little later on (ie the slavics) and commited terrible acts upon the natives should you be blamed for it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You cannot blame modern living people for atrocitys their ansestors commited! Are all British evil because of slavery and massacres in India etc? Countries get colonised, get over it. If you are decent of a group that invaded Poland a little later on (ie the slavics) and commited terrible acts upon the natives should you be blamed for it?



My mom dislikes germans because of "what they did in the war" I have had this discussion with her many times and she never can give me a straight answer. But then she don't like Americans cause she thinks Americans are all arrogant (I disagree with her, most of my online friends are American and none of em are Arrogant) I've yet to find a country where she likes it's occupants.


----------



## Dass (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My mom dislikes germans because of "what they did in the war" I have had this discussion with her many times and she never can give me a straight answer. But then she don't like Americans cause she thinks Americans are all arrogant (I disagree with her, most of my online friends are American and none of em are Arrogant) I've yet to find a country where she likes it's occupants.



What's she have to say about Canada?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> What's she have to say about Canada?



Never asked her. No doubt she will find something she don't like. Seh has a habbit of painting everyone with the same brush.


----------



## Dutch-hawk (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> America has culture?



Even the smallest things can be called culture, but since the Americans whiped out their indian culture, you can say America doesn't actually have a culture...

Even with that i would like to say money is an American culture. oh, and Drive-bys, *Big* things, buying ammo in a store,etc...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Dutch-hawk said:


> Even the smallest things can be called culture, but since the Americans whiped out their indian culture, you can say America doesn't actually have a culture...
> 
> Even with that i would like to say money is an American culture. oh, and Drive-bys, *Big* things, buying ammo in a store,etc...



I've lived in several different states, and I can assure you, the US has several very different cultures. I think the fact that the US doesn't have any 1000 year old traditions makes people feel as if there is no culture, when in fact, you can still have culture without as much history. For instance, when I moved from Minnesota to Texas, it was a huge culture shock for me. There are so many friendly people in Texas, but they all have big opinions that they don't like to keep to themselves. And at least in Fort Worth, not so much in Dallas, they've got a big cow-boy thing going. In Minnesota, it's all about fishing and camping and whatnot, with some Native American stuff sprinkled in. Plus, everyone is a LOT more religious in Minnesota.


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2009)

Dutch-hawk said:


> Even the smallest things can be called culture, but since the Americans whiped out their indian culture, you can say America doesn't actually have a culture...
> 
> Even with that i would like to say money is an American culture. oh, and Drive-bys, *Big* things, buying ammo in a store,etc...


What the fuck do the Native Americans have to do with anything at all ever in relation to the evolving social phenomena that is culture?  Even the Indians got over that shit, the rest of the world can too. Do you even know what a drive by is?   I'd say most of Europe gets their incredibly misguided *impression* of our culture from rags like the Onion, or The Daily Show, or god forbid, MTV.  You're just as guilty of cultural ignorance as we are, and you know it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What the fuck do the Native Americans have to do with anything at all ever in relation to the evolving social phenomena that is culture?  Even the Indians got over that shit, the rest of the world can too. Do you even know what a drive by is?   I'd say most of Europe gets their incredibly misguided *impression* of our culture from rags like the Onion, or The Daily Show, or god forbid, MTV.  You're just as guilty of cultural ignorance as we are, and you know it.



Boy for someone who hates this thread you're sure doing a shitload to keep it alive.


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Boy for someone who hates this thread you're sure doing a shitload to keep it alive.


Think of it as a goodwill project.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Think of it as a goodwill project.



What would you know about good will? :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the Statue of Liberty should have her torch removed and replaced with a handful of $50s to show the *TRUE* american dream.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I think the Statue of Liberty should have her torch removed and replaced with a handful of $50s to show the *TRUE* american dream.



Why not $100s? =(


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What would you know about good will? :V


Did I say good?  I meant ill.  Cuz motherfucka I'm ill.



Nargle said:


> Why not $100s? =(


The correct terminology is BENJAMINS


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2009)

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE HAMILTONS, BABY~


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 15, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Why not $100s? =(



There's a recession on


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2009)

It's okay we'll just print some more! Plenty to go around.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Oct 15, 2009)

I automatically think of socialists. There was a socialist newsletters i picked up at my liberal community college and it spelled America as "Amerikkka" consistently.

Although.. when I think of "American Culture" I think of consumerism, consumption, and a melting pot with some hicks sprinkled around the stove it's on.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 15, 2009)

Now that I think of it... I think of illiterates who can't spell "American" and "Culture".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Now that I think of it... I think of illiterates who can't spell "American" and "Culture".



 Read some Mao and stop being so blinded


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Dutch-hawk said:


> Even the smallest things can be called culture, but since the Americans whiped out their indian culture, you can say America doesn't actually have a culture...
> 
> Even with that i would like to say money is an American culture. oh, and Drive-bys, *Big* things, buying ammo in a store,etc...



You sir, need to GTFO. This must be one of the worst stereotyping I have seen in this thread, aswell as being rather narrow-minded imo.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 15, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You cannot blame modern living people for atrocitys their ansestors commited! Are all British evil because of slavery and massacres in India etc? Countries get colonised, get over it. If you are decent of a group that invaded Poland a little later on (ie the slavics) and commited terrible acts upon the natives should you be blamed for it?



I'm not _blaming_ them, I'm pointing out the obvious fact that modern America was built on the methodical genocide of Native Americans and abuse of other nations.

Seems you can't really handle your own nation's history without throwing a tantrum. Mature much?


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Seems you can't really handle your own nation's history without throwing a tantrum. Mature much?



Fun-fact: I'm not American, just goes to show that you have the attention span of a 5 year old with ADHD.



<-----*ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKA*


----------



## Dass (Oct 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You sir, need to GTFO. This must be one of the worst stereotyping I have seen in this thread, aswell as being rather narrow-minded imo.



I agree. What does he say about other cultures?

English:
"England, they can't do much more than drink tea and watch cricket."
German:
"Drink booze, drink booze, drink booze. Watch David Hasselhoff."
Canadian:
"They seem to be a parasite of America. With hockey."
Etc.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 15, 2009)

Dass said:


> I agree. What does he say about other cultures?
> 
> English:
> "England, they can't do much more than drink tea and watch cricket."
> ...


 
You forgot that all english men have big ass teeth and make funny sounds when they talk :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm not _blaming_ them, I'm pointing out the obvious fact that modern America was built on the methodical genocide of Native Americans and abuse of other nations.
> 
> Seems you can't really handle your own nation's history without throwing a tantrum. Mature much?



And it seems you can't handle the fact this is true about EVERY nation...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 15, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> And it seems you can't handle the fact this is true about EVERY nation...



No it's not...


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm not _blaming_ them, I'm pointing out the obvious fact that modern America was built on the methodical genocide of Native Americans and abuse of other nations.
> 
> Seems you can't really handle your own nation's history without throwing a tantrum. Mature much?


Not really.  We bought most of our land from the French, Spanish, and took the rest of it from the English. The fact that the Indians were here has nothing to do with it.  The Romans did as much, conquering the provinces in Europe.  Every nation that has ever experienced growth has had to evict somebody from their lands.  Not to mention that many of the Natives were not the best behaved.  But you like to give them all the credit, right?  And what's all this stuff about modern?  The last real squabble with the tribes was over 150 years ago.  Nobody in living memory had shit to do with it. Just like slavery.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 15, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Fun-fact: I'm not American, just goes to show that you have the attention span of a 5 year old with ADHD.
> 
> 
> 
> <-----*ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKA*



Given that people place all sorts of lies in their Location field, it was not a stretch to believe you're actually an American, especially considering that you throw a tantrum about their history.

Question is, why?



Roose Hurro said:


> And it seems you can't handle the fact this is true about EVERY nation...



Different timeframes.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Not really. We bought most of our land from the French, Spanish, and took the rest of it from the English. The fact that the Indians were here has nothing to do with it. The Romans did as much, conquering the provinces in Europe. Every nation that has ever experienced growth has had to evict somebody from their lands. Not to mention that many of the Natives were not the best behaved. But you like to give them all the credit, right? And what's all this stuff about modern? The last real squabble with the tribes was over 150 years ago. Nobody in living memory had shit to do with it. Just like slavery.



Just shows how much you actually know. Yes, the Romans conquered, but they weren't forcibly removing people from their lands, placing them in miniature reservations or abusing them in other morally reprehensible ways.

They conquered, but at the same time, integrated the territories into their country, allowing the inhabitants to live free lives, as long as they paid their dues and didn't trouble Rome. And in return, they gave an imense technological leap.

The same can't really be said for settlers in America.

I find it curious that you imply that Americans magically appeared on the continent and took the lands from the English, French and Spanish. Stop watching cartoons and start reading up on history.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I find it curious that you imply that Americans magically appeared on the continent and took the lands from the English, French and Spanish. Stop watching cartoons and start reading up on history.


Ummm...yeah they did?

The Americans WERE the English, so when they broke apart to form their own separate country, Americans were suddenly on the continent.  Then they rebelled against the English and took the land for themselves.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes totally, they all broke apart at the same time.
Oh, and lets also not forget comparing the way the US is with countries many, many times older. Amurrrica is a blast from the past, apparently.

lolat: "we bought most of it".


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Read some Mao and stop being so blinded



I'd rather read "Twilight".

Edit: You guys are being stupid about this Native American stuff.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Why not $100s? =(



Well that'll fit too.  Because the true american dream is having a humongous paycheck and a massive pile of money that nobody can touch and it's all yours. And you can do whatever you want with it because...you earned it!


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Given that people place all sorts of lies in their Location field, it was not a stretch to believe you're actually an American, especially considering that you throw a tantrum about their history.
> 
> Question is, why?



Because I strongly disagree with your extreme views on nativism. People decent of colanists who came to a nation many generations ago are as national as the very-very natives who lived their earlyier. That stood for, are British decent of vikings, romans, anglo-saxons and normans less British than those decent of Celts? I think the anwser you gave to this was something about that happened longer ago and so is irrelevent, but you didn't care to explain why that has much to do with anything, all of those original later-wave colanists to both nations are long dead.

EDIT: Plus, do you have any idea how much of a hard time the romans gave to the celts? And yes they did drive them back, that's what Scotland was, the romans forced the celts up into there and built a wall to keep them out. That's why Scotland tends to have more ingidious Britons than England and Wales.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> they weren't forcibly removing people from their lands



Just slaughtering them and burying them under it. 8)


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just slaughtering them and burying them under it. 8)


Which is totally the high road, right?



NewfDraggie said:


> Yes totally, they all broke apart at the same time.
> Oh, and lets also not forget comparing the way the US is with countries many, many times older. Amurrrica is a blast from the past, apparently.
> 
> lolat: "we bought most of it".


I dunno, the Louisiana Purchase, Gadsden Purchase, and numerous others, along with the annexation of Texas, made most of the rest of America.  LOL @ your complete ignorance of facts.

EDIT- Don't forget Alaksa, we bought that too.  You're just jealous of daddys wallet.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Which is totally the high road, right?


Only when you run it right over the mounds.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Only when you run it right over the mounds.



Pretty much exactly what I was going to say, except with less :V face.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much exactly what I was going to say, except with less :V face.


I didn't use a :V face, though D:. Were you going to go "-:V"?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Just shows how much you actually know. Yes, the Romans conquered, but they weren't forcibly removing people from their lands, placing them in miniature reservations or abusing them in other morally reprehensible ways.
> 
> They conquered, but at the same time, integrated the territories into their country, allowing the inhabitants to live free lives, as long as they paid their dues and didn't trouble Rome. And in return, they gave an imense technological leap.



Is assimilation any better or worse than annihilation?


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael said:
			
		

> Just shows how much you actually know. Yes, the Romans conquered, but they weren't forcibly removing people from their lands, placing them in miniature reservations or abusing them in other morally reprehensible ways.



It isn't like the Romans slaughtered entire villages or populations when conquering territories, (the million or so dead gauls Caesar killed will testify to this) or probably enslaved more people than anyone ever (cept maybe china, but I don't know anything about them so...) and most of them were "forcibly removed" from their conquered lands. And on top of that the Romans were not really known for their kindness in general. 

Now I happen to think that the inhabitants had it better in the long run being integrated into Roman society, but that doesn't change the fact they broke a lot of faces to get there. 

So either you are pretty dense or you are trolling right now, and sense I am apt to give people the benefit of the doubt and assume that you are not an idiot, I take it you are holding a rather silly opinion for the sake of pestering people. Don't know what to do about that. :\


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> So either you are pretty dense or you are trolling right now, and sense I am apt to give people the benefit of the doubt and assume that you are not an idiot, I take it you are holding a rather silly opinion for the sake of pestering people. Don't know what to do about that. :\



I don't believe in trolls.  I think that everyone is exactly as stupid as they present themselves.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't believe in trolls.  I think that everyone is exactly as stupid as they present themselves.



This was my sig quote for the longest time <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2009)

American culture: The result of taking the most boring aspects of other cultures, combining them together into bland mush, then adding artery-clogging lard and cancer-causing preservatives. The confection thus made is then force-fed to the intellectually mediocre masses from birth, and they can't not like it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't believe in trolls.  I think that everyone is exactly as stupid as they present themselves.


That's about the opposite of me.  I'm in denial about the general idiocy of the human population.  I will hope and pray that they're just trolling until they prove that they are, in fact, that retarded.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I dunno, the Louisiana Purchase, Gadsden Purchase, and numerous others, along with the annexation of Texas, made most of the rest of America.  LOL @ your complete ignorance of facts.
> 
> EDIT- Don't forget Alaksa, we bought that too.  You're just jealous of daddys wallet.


lolfail.

At least learn your own history.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well that'll fit too.  Because the true american dream is having a humongous paycheck and a massive pile of money that nobody can touch and it's all yours. And you can do whatever you want with it because...you earned it!



Hey, there's nothing wrong with money X3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> lolfail.


Alaska purchase: 586,412 sq miles
Louisiana purchase: 828,800 sq miles
                            ___________
                            1,415,212 sq miles

Size of America:  3,794,101 sq miles

Meh.  It's about 2/5 of America with just those two purchases.  Plus the land that we already had from when we were the colonies, and I'm sure it's at least a majority.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 15, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> It isn't like the Romans slaughtered entire villages or populations when conquering territories, (the million or so dead gauls Caesar killed will testify to this) or probably enslaved more people than anyone ever (cept maybe china, but I don't know anything about them so...) and most of them were "forcibly removed" from their conquered lands. And on top of that the Romans were not really known for their kindness in general.



It worked out for the best in the end, as Europe pretty much owned the rest of the world for the next few centuries, and the natives weren't forced into tiny reservations, so that the Roman ubermensch could procreate and populate their new lebensraum.



> Now I happen to think that the inhabitants had it better in the long run being integrated into Roman society, but that doesn't change the fact they broke a lot of faces to get there.



Yes they did, but the native people benefited from it in the long run. Point is, those who were there originally benefitted from the colonization just as much as the conquerors did, while in America pretty much only the settlers did.

I find it funny that people try and claim that I'm excusing everyone else for genocide, when all I'm doing is stating that it's a young country built on ethically challenged foundations.

I'm even providing a timeframe, 1492 - present. 



> So either you are pretty dense or you are trolling right now, and sense I am apt to give people the benefit of the doubt and assume that you are not an idiot, I take it you are holding a rather silly opinion for the sake of pestering people. Don't know what to do about that. :\



You can smother that urge to try and fix people _on the Internet_.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2009)

I dunno, I'd love to live tax free and completely subsidized by the government. Guess they did benefit huh?  Or is this just another case of my opinion is better than yours.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2009)

"Ethically challenged foundation"? Since when does the foundation of a country have _anything to do_ with its present state? How many countries do you think have "ethically challenged foundations?" I would hazard a guess most all of them to varying degrees, _especially_ in Europe. It is a completely irrelevant point to take when discussing the modern culture of a country.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Different timeframes.



Which has no bearing on the subject.  From Adam and Eve to the present time, lands that once belonged to others have become the property of someone else.  That's how history works.




Mikael Grizzly said:


> Just shows how much you actually know. Yes, the Romans conquered, but they weren't forcibly removing people from their lands, placing them in miniature reservations or abusing them in other morally reprehensible ways.
> 
> *They conquered, but at the same time, integrated the territories into their country, allowing the inhabitants to live free lives, as long as they paid their dues and didn't trouble Rome.* And in return, they gave an imense technological leap.
> 
> ...



Excuse me, but being conquered is the same as being put on a reservation, only the one who has taken over what was once YOUR COUNTRY doesn't bother to move you elsewhere.  You are still subject to those who conquered.  Same as the indians today, who live under US Government rule, just as we all do.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 16, 2009)

Grizzly just has an anwser to everything, he just keeps on splitting the hairs so his reasons to hate modern Americans for their history is never un-just. Either he really is that radically strong-minded or he is doing it for the sake of anoying us.

Grizzyly - Europeon Americans are less American than the natives because their ansestors invaded in an imoral fashion and are much fewer generations indigious.

Us - This can be said for the vast majority of countries. Including you, the romans and slavs colonised Poland amounst others.

Grizzly - But that was before 1492 (this obviously being the golden time-frame that all historians agree on, and love how acuretely I rounded it up), and they beniefeted the nations , well eventually.

Us - Any idea how much of a hard time the romans gave to the celts? They drove them back into isolated areas and walled them off saying they were inferiour, they also kept many as slaves and brutally exicuted rebels.

Grizzyly - Well, I'm just going to pretend that you didn't say that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been watching this thread for awhile now, watching this debate between Grizzly and Americans. In my opinion, it seems Grizzly is basing his opinions on modern America based on events that happened hundreds of years ago. I think it is wrong to do so. I for one, do not pass judgment on ANY modern society, be it, American, German or any other country, based on events that happened before my time. I don't think it is an acceptable reason to dislike a modern country because of what happened before your time.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh because you'd know all about real problems :V


 
I never said I did, dear.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 26, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



This thread is back. 

Woo?


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 26, 2009)

Why would you do this terrible thing?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gothicdragon, why do you have to continue to revive dead (and stupid) threads?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Gothicdragon, why do you have to continue to revive dead (and stupid) threads?



The answer to that question, is in the question itself.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The answer to that question, is in the question itself.


*golf clap*

I'm proud of you, Randy.  I really am.

They grow up so fast....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> *golf clap*
> 
> I'm proud of you, Randy.  I really am.
> 
> They grow up so fast....



Gotta love sarcasm.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

What the hell is this >:[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What the hell is this >:[



A dead thread that I be a postin' in because I can.


----------



## Corto (Oct 26, 2009)

Locked. Stop reviving shit that don't need to be revived.


----------

